# USC Personal Statement feedback



## ashjupiterw

Hello! I am looking for feedback on my personal statement for USC SCA. Thank you so much!


----------



## ashjupiterw

I can attach or email the personal statement to you! Whatever is the best! I really need feedback ASAP!!!!!


----------



## scaldwellkerson

I'm not sure if you've gotten a response but maybe we can do a personal statement exchange?


----------



## ashjupiterw

scaldwellkerson said:


> I'm not sure if you've gotten a response but maybe we can do a personal statement exchange?


yes that will be great! here is mine:


----------



## scaldwellkerson

Ok great, I'll take a look.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

ashjupiterw said:


> yes that will be great! here is mine:


Would you like me to respond with notes here or send you a message privately?


----------



## ashjupiterw

scaldwellkerson said:


> Would you like me to respond with notes here or send you a message privately?





scaldwellkerson said:


> Would you like me to respond with notes here or send you a message privately?


You can send them privately! Thank you so much!


----------



## Luckysharon

Hey! I read your ps, it's one of the most inspiring ones that I have ever read. Congratulations!  I love your story, hope you could be accepted by your dream school! I just feel like maybe you could show more aspects about your artistic goals, styles and creative background because I could not know about that part in your ps.  Also, I'm very willing to read your other writing materials if you would like to share with me in private!


----------

